# Potential CLX purchase



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

View attachment 272998


Looking at this bike today, its a 2010 full Dura Ace with Mavic wheels although I don't know which model.
Bike is going for $1700 CDN and looks to be a great deal. It was raced two summers by a youth racer and maintained by his race team so I think overall it will be in good shape.

What do you think?


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

If it fits and no damage, sounds like a fair deal. The wheels look to be Ksyrium SL Premiums- I've have the same set from 2009 and have put some good milage on them without any issue. The dura ace 7800 is a solid group if you dont mind Shimano style shifters. If you dont end up liking it, you could possibly resell in a year without taking too much of a hit.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

Done deal!!

So the bike is in mint shape and well taken care of, I got a better price including pedals, size is spot on perfect. I ride a 54 and this is a big 52 so it works out really well.
Those are the wheels and are in perfect shape, the rest of the parts are all carbon or Dura Ace.

Next week I will pick it up, the guy was really great and is going to take it to the shop for a tune up and to change the bar tape to white.

Overall a great deal and great guy, I will post pics next week when I bring it home.


----------

